# Tv Sony con Excesivo Tamaño Horizontal



## luistuti (Sep 8, 2009)

Saludos, pido vuestra ayuda con un tv Sony KV-21FA310 chasis BA-6. El tamaño horizontal (HSIZE) es excesivo. Los capacitores del circuito de colector del transistor de salida horizontal estan bien (hasta los he reemplazado), el +B (135V) esta OK, he entrado a modo de servicio para achicar el tamaño y lo reduje un poco al dejarlo en cero pero continua siendo excesivo el ancho. Sonido he imagen correctos. Alguien tiene alguna idea al respecto?, gracias.


----------



## Barry Lyndon (Sep 9, 2009)

Luistuti,el manual tipo''Training''del Sony,Chasis:BA-6(en Español) lo encuentras en la sgte.direcc.: http://www.scribd.com/doc/2908656/Sony-Training-Chasis-BA6 Tu falla revisala desde la pag.32/64 aprox.


----------



## luistuti (Sep 11, 2009)

Gracias Barry, el manual de servicio lo habia bajado desde: https://www.eserviceinfo.com/ . Habia revisado todos los elementos del circuito de salida horizontal y de picushion y aparentemente todo estaba bien. El manual training me confirmó que la falla estaba en el pincushion y volví a chequear ese circuito ahora con mayor atención. En los chequeos anteriores estaba pasando por alto algo muy elemental al comprobar el transistor de salida de pincushion: *En un transistor bueno,* *El valor medido entre Base y Emisor debe ser mayor al valor obtenido entre Base y Colector*; resulta que este transistor media (escala de diodo) entre base/emisor 630 y entre base/colector 632 (*es decir,* *averiado*). Este transistor (Q522) fué reemplazado y todo solucionado. Gracias.


----------

